
What Do Google, Elsevier, and Goldman Sachs Have in Common? - j_baker
http://blog.engpolitics.com/what-do-google-elsevier-and-goldman-sachs-have-in-common/
======
calciphus
They are all mentioned in this clickbait headline.

